# Lire des fichiers .wma avec iTunes



## erwann67 (18 Septembre 2006)

Comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

erwann67 a dit:


> Comment faire ?
> 
> Merci




Sur Mac, impossible.
Il faut les convertir en mp3 ou 4.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Septembre 2006)

et la réponse à la question se trouve à la page suivante de ce forum.  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149702


----------



## richard-deux (22 Septembre 2006)

Sinon, il existe un freeware disponible: ici http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29004


----------

